# Made some transparent MP from scratch



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 23, 2016)

This MP has only been poured but not yet melted!

The base should be fairly close to water white, but I colored and scented this entire batch. The fragrance is Sweet Cakes Pomegranate (Bendel Type).


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 23, 2016)

Those are great!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice. Will be interested to see how it melts and remelts


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 23, 2016)

Great job!!!


----------



## Susie (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## regansoap (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi topofmurrayhill firstly gorgeous m and p would you prepared to post your recipe please.   Did you use mpg or denatured alcohol to get it as clear as that?


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 24, 2016)

Love it, well done! Always wanted to try this myself, and looking at your soap didn`t help, lol


----------



## traderbren (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow! They look gorgeous!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 24, 2016)

regansoap said:


> Hi topofmurrayhill firstly gorgeous m and p would you prepared to post your recipe please.   Did you use mpg or denatured alcohol to get it as clear as that?



This is one of Fioravanti's recipes from her book. You can find it there. The solvents in this case are are propylene glycol, glycerol and sorbitol.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 24, 2016)

How did you get it so perfectly clear I'm well jell.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 24, 2016)

Funnily enough I have that book did you add all these things?

30.4 ounces Propylene Glycol 10.65 ounces Vegetable Glycerin 30.4 ounces 70% Sorbitol Solution 33.4 ounces Bio-Terge 804 14.58 ounces MPS Cocamidopropyl betaine Phase 3: When Temperature of Phase 2 Reaches 140 °F Add and Mix 21.25 ounces Stearic Acid 9.7 ounces Myristic Acid


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 27, 2016)

Ask and ye shall receive. This is about a minute 10 seconds in the microwave, stir and repour.





















In the meantime...see next post.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 27, 2016)

In the meantime, the soaps from the initial pour have become more transparent.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 27, 2016)

I've asked a question and I haven't yet received.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 27, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Very nice. Will be interested to see how it melts and remelts



Actually I meant to post in reply to this last night.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 27, 2016)

regansoap said:


> Funnily enough I have that book did you add all these things?
> 
> 30.4 ounces Propylene Glycol 10.65 ounces Vegetable Glycerin 30.4 ounces 70% Sorbitol Solution 33.4 ounces Bio-Terge 804 14.58 ounces MPS Cocamidopropyl betaine Phase 3: When Temperature of Phase 2 Reaches 140 °F Add and Mix 21.25 ounces Stearic Acid 9.7 ounces Myristic Acid



It's the other recipe.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 27, 2016)

Hats off, ToMH - that's some lovely looking M&P!


----------



## traderbren (Feb 27, 2016)

Very impressive!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2016)

Impressive!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 27, 2016)

Really wonderful! Love the clarity!


----------



## JuneP (Feb 27, 2016)

Love it! Will have to try that one of these days.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 27, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Really wonderful! Love the clarity!



Thanks, I like it too. I have actually not ever made anything out of M&P base, but I wanted to try making the base itself. I'm interested in all kinds of soap for fun and chemistry.

However, now that I see this material, it seems nice enough that I want to make a few plain slabs to play with. It's more transparent than I imagined it would be, drier and harder than I expected, and lasts longer in use than I thought it would.

Not to mention, it doesn't morph fragrance and doesn't require much. I'm curious how it works with EO.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 28, 2016)

Melt and pour is actually more fun to use than I originally thought. I did it for about 2 years along with CP/HP soaping while I was getting a handle on it. My skin didn't like any of the bases I tried (too much coconut oil in them for the mostly natural ones) so I switched to CP/HP exclusively. 

I tried many experiments to see if I could make my own MP soap. I also have that book you got the recipe from (have it for kindle). But, I didn't try any of the recipes in it (too many ingredients to acquire just to "try it"). 

Kudos to you for your success!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 28, 2016)

Pretty cool!  I'd like to think I will try it but I'm with Galaxy, the list of new ingredients I'd need to purchase is a deterrent.  I'm glad you gave it a spin and it worked so well.


----------

